# Has Anyone Used Game4Deal?



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm looking to get a few flashcarts and this seemed like the best place, however before I use them I would like to see if anyone has had any prior experience


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 13, 2016)

I haven't used that site, but if you want DS flashcarts I bought from this guy. All of them seem to be sold out for now, but just give it a little while and there'll be more available. I've bought 2 from him and they both came with good instructions and worked flawlessly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I haven't used that site, but if you want DS flashcarts I bought from this guy. All of them seem to be sold out for now, but just give it a little while and there'll be more available. I've bought 2 from him and they both came with good instructions and worked flawlessly.


Looking to avoid a dual core due to the time gated firmware, thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 13, 2016)

Sasori said:


> Looking to avoid a dual core due to the time gated firmware, thanks for the suggestion though


http://www.ebay.com/itm/222116524803

edit: oh there's 0 available, never mind I guess


----------



## ChaoticGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

I bought something from them once. It took about 1.5 weeks for it to come. It worked pretty well. The only problem is that you have to have a minimum of $50 to be able to checkout on something (but I don't think it will be a problem because you said you are buying multiple flashcarts)


----------



## Jerrysdkgf159 (Jun 18, 2016)

Which kinds of flashcard do you want to buy, 3DS flashcard or DS flashcard? Maybe i can give you some suggestion.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2016)

Jerrysdkgf159 said:


> Which kinds of flashcard do you want to buy, 3DS flashcard or DS flashcard? Maybe i can give you some suggestion.


DS


----------



## Seriel (Jun 18, 2016)

I got both of mine from nds-card.com (I think thats what its called idk)
They took a while to show up but once they did it was all fine.


----------



## Jerrysdkgf159 (Jun 18, 2016)

Suggest you R4i gold 3ds flashcard, cheap price and easy to use.


----------

